
It’s Surprisingly Easy to Hack the Precision Time Protocol - spooneybarger
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/networks/synchronizing-networks-with-ptp-yields-precision-but-also-vulnerability
======
ahazred8ta
paper:
[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/abstract/document/8721270](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/abstract/document/8721270)
(lack of authentication allows DoS, spoofing)

